# power steering pump



## classA (Jun 18, 2015)

New member here.  I have a 1996 Monaco Dynasty and am looking for information on where I can get a new pump or does anyone know of a company who has experience on rebuilding a pump specifically for a 1996 Monaco Dynasty?


----------



## mhbell (Aug 23, 2015)

I doubt if Monaco made the pump. I would contact the manufacture of your engine with the make year and serial number. They can tell you where you can get a pump new or rebuilt. and good truck shop could probably tell you too. The manufacture of your chassis is the one who furnished the engine and pump.


----------

